# Per htaccess Ordner und Dateien sperren



## Sasser (25. Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen!

Ich sperre derzeit in einem Ordner den Zugriff auf einige Dateien mit:


```
deny from all
```

Wenn nun in diesem Ordner noch ein weiterer Ordner sich befindet, sollte dieser doch auch gesperrt sein. Ich kann jedoch innerhalb dieses Ordners wieder zugreifen.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, ohne in jeden Unterordner eine htaccess-Datei anzulegen, Dateien und Unterordner mit nur einer htaccess zusperren?

Vielen Dank!


----------

